# test prop. + dbol cycle - 6 weeks



## gm09 (Dec 26, 2011)

weeks 1-6 75mg/day test prop (525 mg/wk)
weeks 1-4 37.5 mg dbol/day (25mg tabs split in half every 8 hours)
weeks 1-6 adex 0.25 mg EOD (stop half way into week 1 of pct)
pct day after last pin
nolva 40/20/20/20
clomid 100/50/50

my last batch of gear was from balkan pharmaceuticals, legit and good stuff but injection pain was a huge issue. im assuming it was high in BA.  i hear prop isnt too friendly on the pain side but oh well. im going to attempt to pin ED, if it becomes and issue ill move to EOD. want to cap off a bulk nice and strong.

prop is 100/mg/ml and ill be getting 4 bottles. so i will have an extra 850mg to front load. any suggestions? 

would 7/8" 25-28g pins allow me to be accurate enough to pin 3/4 of a cc ED?

ill be using glutes, sides of thighs, and delts to pin


----------



## hypno (Dec 26, 2011)

gm09 said:


> weeks 1-6 75mg/day test prop (525 mg/wk)
> weeks 1-4 37.5 mg dbol/day (25mg tabs split in half every 8 hours)
> weeks 1-6 adex 0.25 mg EOD (stop half way into week 1 of pct)
> pct day after last pin
> ...



I use 25g 5/8' and 1' pins and have no problem with drawing odd amounts into the pin. I just make sure I have my glasses and a light on. .75mL is an easy mark to see on the barrel. I have not tried 28g pins but I bet it will work. You just dont want to draw with that size. I use 21g and 23g to draw and change to 25g for the shot. Even with 23g it takes a good minute to draw .5 mL into the barrel. 

As far as front loading the prop I am not sure its needed since it is fast acting. However, someone with more experience will likely chime in with some good suggestions.

Let us know how the 28g works for shooting though. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dath (Dec 26, 2011)

gm09 said:


> . want to cap off a bulk nice and strong.
> 
> ^^ are you on cycle now?
> 
> ...



^^


----------



## gm09 (Dec 26, 2011)

Dath said:


> ^^



not on cycle now. 

and no, in my head i figured front loading would be better. if just extending the cycle at that dose until i run out is just as good then that is not a problem.


----------



## chucko (Dec 26, 2011)

My last cycle was similar to this. 
100Mg Prop EOD
50MG Dbol Aday

I would bump the dbol up to 50mg. I started out at 30/day and was much happier when I went to 50.

I had adex but didnt use it as it didnt feel it was needed. Im about to start again with 600mg/wk of prop for 10 weeks and 50mg/day dbol for 4 weeks.


----------



## gm09 (Dec 26, 2011)

chucko said:


> My last cycle was similar to this.
> 100Mg Prop EOD
> 50MG Dbol Aday
> 
> ...



my source has the dbol in 25 mg tabs. ive read dbol is _best_ taken at 8 hour intervals. if i was going to go to 50 should i just take it 2x a day? (upon waking and pre workout?) i work out at night

edit: i should also add, pardon my noobish question. this is my third cycle, never used an oral before and the only other person who i know personally who has used dbol really has no idea what they are doing


----------



## Dath (Dec 26, 2011)

gm09 said:


> my source has the dbol in 25 mg tabs. ive read dbol is _best_ taken at 8 hour intervals. if i was going to go to 50 should i just take it 2x a day? (upon waking and pre workout?) i work out at night



You got it , dbols breakfast of champions lol. Drop the other 1- 1.5 hrs pre workout.
 Personnelly I like 60mgs ED, and I'll  split that into 20 mgs  3 x a day (10 mg tabs)


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 26, 2011)

gm09 said:


> my source has the dbol in 25 mg tabs. ive read dbol is _best_ taken at 8 hour intervals. if i was going to go to 50 should i just take it 2x a day? (upon waking and pre workout?) i work out at night
> 
> edit: i should also add, pardon my noobish question. this is my third cycle, never used an oral before and the only other person who i know personally who has used dbol really has no idea what they are doing



I like dbol pre workout and splitting it into two dosages is good enough.

Imo, you dont need to frontload, it would be better if you raised your dosages of the prop around week 6-7 or when gains stall.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 26, 2011)

I like the idea of a short strong cycle, I'd just up your dosage of prop and run it for 6 weeks like you planned. If the length isn't a priority to you then just finish your prop at 525mg a week and then pct.


----------



## piotrekusa1 (Dec 26, 2011)

chucko said:


> My last cycle was similar to this.
> 100Mg Prop EOD
> 50MG Dbol Aday
> 
> ...



How much did you gain on that cycle?


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 26, 2011)

I would definitely use an AI on a cycle like that, on test+dbol I felt I needed as much as .25mg a-dex a day so just in case I'd have some extra around.


----------



## gm09 (Dec 26, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I would definitely use an AI on a cycle like that, on test+dbol I felt I needed as much as .25mg a-dex a day so just in case I'd have some extra around.



yea i will def be ordering some and have some left anyway from a previous cycle. probably start 0.25 EOD


----------



## chucko (Dec 27, 2011)

piotrekusa1 said:


> How much did you gain on that cycle?


 
Maybe 5-6lbs - I tore a pec at about 3 weeks though and couldnt work upper body for a while. Stopped the cycle a week later so it was only 4weeks or so.


----------



## gm09 (Dec 29, 2011)

anyone every try pinning prop subq? apparently people do that?


----------

